# Padron 1964 Anniversary Superior Cigar Review - Good but not Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I always wanted to try the Padron 1964 line and this was my first. Pleasantly tasty with the flavor of nuts and hints of mild chocolate. Overall, n...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Superior Cigar Review - Good but not Great


----------

